# How do you clean?



## slingy (May 11, 2012)

Inbetween the front seats and the centre console......down by the base of the seat? .....cant get my hoover down there?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

For a good clean , undo the 4 bolts on the runner base and move the seat  
careful not to stretch the cables under the seat for the airbag and heating element :wink: of you decide to remove the seat undo the electrical connectors with the ignition off and don't turn the ignition on until they are reconnected


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

My vacuum has a thin crevice tool for the hose attachment which is very handy for those tiny spaces.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

slingy said:


> ...................cant get my hoover down there?


Ditch the "*Hoover*" grand-dad!

Get a Dyson.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Easy I use one of the attachments from the Hoover and have duck taped a short length of hose pipe on the end! Does the job perfect as you can push it down between the seats and the centre console plus anywhere else simples 

Paul


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Skeee said:


> slingy said:
> 
> 
> > ...................cant get my hoover down there?
> ...


I still do the hoovering with my Dyson... :lol:

John


----------



## slingy (May 11, 2012)

cheers I like the hose pipe idea ill give that a try.....

and skeee.......bugger off


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

alij100 said:


> Easy I use one of the attachments from the Hoover and have duck taped a short length of hose pipe on the end! Does the job perfect as you can push it down between the seats and the centre console plus anywhere else simples
> Paul


Ahh! Great idea. Don't need it yet as my TT is only 2 months old but I'm sure I'll be trying that out in the future.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Duggy said:


> I still do the hoovering with my Dyson... :lol:
> John


 No grandad!

You vacuum with the Dyson!

Am buggering off now. 

Honest! :roll:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Dyson is a load of crap.


----------



## slingy (May 11, 2012)

listen to domestic goddess skee with his fandy dandy dyson...... :roll:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

slingy said:


> listen to domestic goddess skee with his fandy dandy dyson...... :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Dysons are overpriced garbage.

And the hose duck taped to a nozzle is an awesome idea


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Is that why the MOT failed?

Did the tester look under the tape? :lol:


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

So what's this "hoovering" then? Looks like it's something for gurls.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Is that why the MOT failed?
> 
> Did the tester look under the tape? :lol:


Something like that :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

bigdodge said:


> Dyson is a load of crap.


I'd second that.


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Dysons are overpriced garbage.
> 
> And the hose duck taped to a nozzle is an awesome idea


Dysons are very good .


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

My dysons awesome no loss of suction after 6 years, wish I could say the same for the mrs! 

Paul


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Haha, oh I don't know - cant complain :lol:


----------



## csluyuan (Sep 29, 2013)

cheers I like the hose pipe idea ill give that a try.....

______________________
Buy Fifa 14 Coins


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I've used a cardboard tube from a finished kitchen roll. Taped this to the crevice tool of my pull along (dare I say it) hoover..lol. works a treat because it'll bend into where you want to clean and is very thin.


----------

